

Ask HN: Cool developer and/or startup meetups/co-working spaces in NYC? - hoggle

Hi HN-NYC I&#x27;m a node&#x2F;rails&#x2F;ios freelance developer from Austria and it&#x27;s my first time in this great city - I&#x27;d love to meet and&#x2F;or work with interesting devs&#x2F;product people over the next couple of weeks.<p>I already checked meetup.com but was wondering if working at any of the many co-working spaces wouldn&#x27;t even make more sense (also I&#x27;d reckon not every gathering is listed on meetup.com).<p>I would be very grateful for recommendations on where to find the most interesting communities (currently I plan on working at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;harlemgarage.com tomorrow).<p>Thanks!
======
rafaecheve
general assembly or alleyNY

~~~
hoggle
Thanks a lot - I'll definitely be checking out alleyNY! Currently working at
harlemgarage - a nice and very comfortable place too imho.

